
First Angular 2 App in Production by Google - alphonse23
https://fiber.google.com/cities/kansascity/fiberhoods/
======
danaw
Google builds marketing site in Angular. World celebrates that "Google
dogfoods Angular." All online bickering ceases.

~~~
alphonse23
wish there was more bickering. Doesn't look like anybody really cares.

Though, yes, it is nice to see google using their own technology for once.

